# Apple wood bowl



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is the finished project on the apple wood bowl blank I turned to show @norman vandyke that the spalted apple wood was turnable. I don't usually say this about the stuff I make but I like the way this bowl turned out.My wife has it proudly on display in her china hutch with her more fancy dishes.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 15 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 6, 2016)

That is a fine looking bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

That is a very nice piece, lots going on in that one, beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 6, 2016)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 6, 2016)

I just looked at the picture of the inside of the bowl on a large monitor. What looks like scratches on the bottom of this bowl are not there on the real bowl. I am not sure what caused it to look like that.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a sweet bowl. As said there's a lot of fun stuff to look at in that one and I like the shape you gave it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2016)

very nice bowl from a gorgeous piece of Applewood. I have made some nice pens and duck calls from some like that and everyone really liked the wood. Me too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice job. Now I might have to actually try to do something with the apple wood that I got from Norm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2016)

I can see why your wife put it in the china hutch -- gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wowzerz!!! Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Wowzerz!!! Nice!!!


You sure have a way with words.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not as good as @SENC but I can find some good ones here n there....lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice looking bowl! More than just a little bit of character there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a beautiful bowl Danny! Sweet piece of wood, you got all of the best looks out of it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2016)

I have never worked with apple, but I've never seen stuff made from it that impressed me much.... till now, That's a sweet bowl Danny! I love the color and contrast...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh that makes me want to go turn my piece now! Very nicely done sir!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

